# Time Warp



## DawnS (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel as if I'm stuck in a time warp. People around me are changing or 'going places' and I am the same since high school. I've pretty much been living the same life for the past 3 1/2 years. At this point I obsess over being unemployed more than I go about solving it. Majority of my threads have been over jobs and getting advice. I have pretty much given up looking for work. 

I realize it's about being persistent and getting lucky, but bleh. I've run through this a thousand times in my head. The job will always go to whoever is best at kissing a** right? I have no resume to speak for itself. Currently wandering aimlessly...


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Have you tried doing some short-term volunteer work? It'll give you some experience and some places aren't that picky about who they hire as a volunteer, as long as you seem like a decent human being.


----------

